# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Frequent Spicy Meals Linked To Human Longevity

## HawkTheSlayer

http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...uman-longevity

I should live to 200.

----------

potlatch (08-05-2015),presSTOMPYFOOT (08-05-2015),runswithscissors (08-05-2015),Rutabaga (08-05-2015)

----------


## Jen

> http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...uman-longevity
> 
> I should live to 200.


That's good to know.
I grew up in San Antonio so (as my kids tell me) everything I cook is "Mexicanized".  I had no idea.  But I do eat jalapenos virtually every day.

----------

Knightkore (08-05-2015),Montana (08-05-2015),Rutabaga (08-05-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That's good to know.
> I grew up in San Antonio so (as my kids tell me) everything I cook is "Mexicanized".  I had no idea.  But I do eat jalapenos virtually every day.


Jalapeños are so flavorful. Down here I grow Tabasco, Cayenne, Cowhorn In the ground and some very hot Thai peppers in pots. I also grow various assortments of other peppers along with basil, rosemary and coriander( love coriander but not crazy about cilantro so I let it go to seed). My neighbor has a huge laurel tree(bay leaf) and sassafras trees grow wild( file'). Its time to pick sassafras leaves now. I may make that my weekend mission. Drying and pulverizing them is where the actual work is. 
One  of my favorite meals is spicy stuffed bell peppers. 
Tonad et zeclare!!! Mai's ca c'est bon, Oui !

----------

Jen (08-05-2015),Montana (08-05-2015),presSTOMPYFOOT (08-05-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I like spicy but I am not getting as much of it now as I used to.

Do you know the essential oil Thieves?  It's a combination of spicy.   I detect a lot of cinnamon in it.   It's is good for lots of stuff.

----------



----------


## Jen

> Jalapeños are so flavorful. Down here I grow Tabasco, Cayenne, Cowhorn In the ground and some very hot Thai peppers in pots. I also grow various assortments of other peppers along with basil, rosemary and coriander( love coriander but not crazy about cilantro so I let it go to seed). My neighbor has a huge laurel tree(bay leaf) and sassafras trees grow wild( file'). Its time to pick sassafras leaves now. I may make that my weekend mission. Drying and pulverizing them is where the actual work is. 
> One  of my favorite meals is spicy stuffed bell peppers. 
> Tonad et zeclare!!! Mai's ca c'est bon, Oui !



I love cilantro.  
Always have fresh cilantro on hand.

----------

potlatch (08-05-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

you get to enjoy japalenos twice!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I love cilantro.  
> Always have fresh cilantro on hand.


I like cilantro but I don't use much for cooking. I like it fresh. Especially with a homemade pico de gallo with homegrown tomatoes and creole onions. 
I just thought of something. Maybe @Pepper Belly can give us some culinary ideas. 


The ladies here make some fantastic pepper jellies. Sweet and spicy.

----------

Jen (08-05-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> you get to enjoy japalenos twice!


That thought crossed my mind but fortunately my "cutters" work fine. Lol!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I like spicy but I am not getting as much of it now as I used to.
> 
> Do you know the essential oil Thieves?  It's a combination of spicy.   I detect a lot of cinnamon in it.   It's is good for lots of stuff.


I had never heard of it. Usually it the clove oil that's really strong. Rosemary oil is very concentrated too. Lots of these oils are used in crab/shrimp/crawfish boil liquid and dry seasoning mixes. Can you buy this in the supermarket? I would like to give it a try. I see its available on line.

----------


## Knightkore

The hotter the better for me.....my favorites are from a place called Bob's Burger in Albuquerque.....HOT red chili cheese dogs.....

I've been trying to get my hand on some ghost peppers.....hear they are hot.....

Yup New Mexican here who loves hot red chili.....

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (08-05-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I like spicy but I am not getting as much of it now as I used to.
> 
> Do you know the essential oil Thieves?  It's a combination of spicy.   I detect a lot of cinnamon in it.   It's is good for lots of stuff.


$44 for 15ml on line. I think I will stick to eating peppers.

----------


## Montana

You can not beat Tabascos for flavor and heat. I have tried the ghost pepper that tops the heat scale and although being insane hot it still has flavor to me similar  to Chipolte .You ever want to sell some let me now please.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You can not beat Tabascos for flavor and heat. I have tried the ghost pepper that tops the heat scale and although being insane hot it still has flavor to me similar  to Chipolte .You ever want to sell some let me now please.


I must admit, I like Frank's and Crystal Hot sauce, too. 
I always keep sriracha on hand too. 
You can make a great homemade sriracha. I suggest you use this recipe I found on YouTube. Its a little more complicated because you have to let the peppers ferment for a few days and don't forget the garlic.

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (08-05-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

maybe too many hot peppers make you short if you start early enough.    and give you the inclination to stand on the street and yell 'ayee mommee' to passing women?

----------

Katzndogz (08-05-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> you get to enjoy japalenos twice!


but you need a helmet and a bite stick.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> I love cilantro.  
> Always have fresh cilantro on hand.


Several news articles from Mexico concerning contaminated cilantro which is causing severe stomach ailments. Need to be careful and thoroughly wash.

----------


## sargentodiaz

*SpicyFood Linked with Longer Life*


http://i.livescience.com/images/i/000/077/616/iFF/chili-peppers-150804.jpg?1438727952


Foryour information, that DOESN'T mean Mexican food! Believe it or not,hot chilis are not always found in Mexican food. It's usually Gringoslike me that ask for the spicy stuff to put on it.


*Asfor spicy, ever try Kimchi?*


Any,according to this, I've got a lot longer ahead of me than I expect.Read more @http://www.livescience.com/51743-spi...nger-life.html

----------


## Jen

> I like cilantro but I don't use much for cooking. I like it fresh. Especially with a homemade pico de gallo with homegrown tomatoes and creole onions. 
> I just thought of something. Maybe @Pepper Belly can give us some culinary ideas. 
> 
> 
> The ladies here make some fantastic pepper jellies. Sweet and spicy.


 When I use cilantro for cooking I usually add it at the end.  Fresh of course.  Dried doesn't work.  I always like new ideas for cooking.  We eat at home most of the time. I am the cook, and I love to try new things.

----------


## Jen

> Several news articles from Mexico concerning contaminated cilantro which is causing severe stomach ailments. Need to be careful and thoroughly wash.


 Oh no!  I haven't seen those.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> *SpicyFood Linked with Longer Life*
> 
> 
> http://i.livescience.com/images/i/000/077/616/iFF/chili-peppers-150804.jpg?1438727952
> 
> 
> Foryour information, that DOESN'T mean Mexican food! Believe it or not,hot chilis are not always found in Mexican food. It's usually Gringoslike me that ask for the spicy stuff to put on it.
> 
> 
> ...


If you read the article , you would see the study was done in china.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Oh no!  I haven't seen those.


Yes.  This has been a problem for years but in the last two weeks they have been pulling items off the shelf because they are finding feces and toilet paper in the fields. There aren't any bathroom facilities. 
They outta get em a five gallon bucket and a cheap toilet seat at wallyworld. 
Works great in the woods!!!!

----------


## squidward

Hungarian wax. 
We live a lot longer than Mexicans.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Oh no!  I haven't seen those.


Cilantro is easy to grow from seed. You don't have that long iffy germination time like parsley. Its a lot cheaper too.

----------


## potlatch

> I love cilantro.  
> Always have fresh cilantro on hand.


There's a warning about cilantro on the Drudge Report today. Said not to buy Mexican cilantro as it' may be grown in human waste and they are finding other 'stuff' in it.

----------


## Jen

> Cilantro is easy to grow from seed. You don't have that long iffy germination time like parsley. Its a lot cheaper too.


I'm going to have to do that.

----------



----------


## Jen

> There's a warning about cilantro on the Drudge Report today. Said not to buy Mexican cilantro as it' may be grown in human waste and they are finding other 'stuff' in it.


I will be checking mine before I eat any more.

----------

potlatch (08-05-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...uman-longevity
> 
> I should live to 200.


When I grew up my mother never served spicy food and I never liked beer. I watched my friend eat the hot stuff and drink beer while I'd have mixed drinks.  None of them ever seemed to have stomach troubles except for me. I DO believe beer is good for you.

----------



----------


## potlatch

> I will be checking mine before I eat any more.


I hadn't read through the posts and later saw it had been posted.  I'm close to Mexico so ours probably come from there.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Hungarian wax. 
> We live a lot longer than Mexicans.


Those are pretty. I don't think I had ever heard of them. I'm gunna give em a try in the garden next year. Thanks.

----------


## Jen

> I hadn't read through the posts and later saw it had been posted.  I'm close to Mexico so ours probably come from there.


Mine is from Lakeside Organic Gardens California.
I don't always buy organic, but this time I did.
I've ordered seeds.  I'll just grow it myself now.

----------

potlatch (08-05-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> When I grew up my mother never served spicy food and I never liked beer. I watched my friend eat the hot stuff and drink beer while I'd have mixed drinks.  None of them ever seemed to have stomach troubles except for me. I DO believe beer is good for you.


 @Trinnity seems to think so, too. 

Way back in the day, all we had in this area was JAX,
Fallstaff and Schlitz. Dixie was around but outside of Nola no one drank it. Every now and the. We would get a hold of some Lone Star brew.

----------

potlatch (08-05-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> @Trinnity seems to think so, too. 
> 
> Way back in the day, all we had in this area was JAX,
> Fallstaff and Schlitz. Dixie was around but outside of Nola no one drank it. Every now and the. We would get a hold of some Lone Star brew.


That's interesting because if I 'had' to drink beer I chose Lone Star, and nobody else in my crowd liked it!

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Pepper Belly

Perfect homemade salsa-

Crushed or whole canned tomatoes
1 clove garlic
1/2 medium sweet onion
1/2 t 1 tsp of sea salt
Approx. 1/2 cup loosely packed cup of fresh cilantro
1/2 t 1 tsp of cumin
fresh ground black pepper (two or three grinds of the pepper mill)
Juice of 1/2 of a fresh lime
Seeds only from a large jalapeno pepper


Put garlic and cilantro in a food processor and chop fine. Add onion pre-cut into smallish pieces, pulse processor until chopped but not pulverized. Remove all from processor and put in bowl.

Add tomatoes to processor and puree. Add remaining ingredients and and re-add the garlic, cilantro and onion, pulse processor several times to mix thoroughly. 

Pour in bowl, and eat with unsalted chips or lightly slated if you can find them. It will last a week in the fridge.

I will be making this in about two hours when I get home.

----------


## squidward

> Those are pretty. I don't think I had ever heard of them. I'm gunna give em a try in the garden next year. Thanks.


lots of flavor, and meaty.     A darned good eating pepper, and plenty of heat to make it fun.  Makes some fine paprika too !!
They won't smoke you like eating a raw scotch bonnet, but they will test your limits occasionally.

----------


## Robert Urbanek

I eat a lot of spicy Thai and Indian microwave dinners from Trader Joe's. Several of the meatless varieties are less than $3 each.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Several news articles from Mexico concerning contaminated cilantro which is causing severe stomach ailments. Need to be careful and thoroughly wash.


The cilantro, coming from mexico,  is contaminated with human feces.  That's how Mexicans roll.

----------


## Katzndogz

> I eat a lot of spicy Thai and Indian microwave dinners from Trader Joe's. Several of the meatless varieties are less than $3 each.


I have tried those dinners.  Never again.   Fortunately, we do have a lot of Indian restaurants.  I don't like Thai.  But Persian is to die for.

----------


## daclark1911

> Jalapeños are so flavorful. Down here I grow Tabasco, Cayenne, Cowhorn In the ground and some very hot Thai peppers in pots. I also grow various assortments of other peppers along with basil, rosemary and coriander( love coriander but not crazy about cilantro so I let it go to seed). My neighbor has a huge laurel tree(bay leaf) and sassafras trees grow wild( file'). Its time to pick sassafras leaves now. I may make that my weekend mission. Drying and pulverizing them is where the actual work is. 
> One  of my favorite meals is spicy stuffed bell peppers. 
> Tonad et zeclare!!! Mai's ca c'est bon, Oui !


I've been in a few "burn out" eating contests, first person to tear up loses.
I can't be burnt, not because I'm he man.
Because I cut spicy foods with lemon and lime juice to balance ph.


Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk

----------

